
The Refactor Party: An idea I shared on GitHub - Zaskoda
https://github.com/Zaskoda/RefactorParty
======
Zaskoda
I'm OP. I'm a dev, but not particularly spectacular at dev. I'm also not
qualified to host or run an OSS project. I'm full of noobness in that regard.
But I had this idea and I thought this would be the best way to try to share
it and see if it's catchy for anyone else. YCombinator is one of the few
places I've shared this link.

Side note: Tho I read the news here often, I don't post. My account here is
nearly 8 years old and as of this post, I have two karmas!

